# Micro Chest Rig / Grab and Go



## lrs143 (Jul 19, 2014)

Been working on this for a long time now and I think we're ready to run with it.

Can be run with interior mag shingle, or exterior pouches. Will accept (out of the box) different magazine sizes without any modification.

Shingle is made from Mil-Spec 4" Elastic, 2" webbing and Velcro run vertically at each mag. The Elastic allows for different circumferences of different mags.


Once you insert the mags you put it into the rig and "fold the taco" which holds everything in place.

If you run it with exterior pouches you move the straps to the front loops because that's where you'll need the support.


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 22, 2014)

The elastic mag shingle is interchangeable with our larger chest rig.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thought about putting one more column of MOLLE on the lower two rows on each side? You can stick a pistol mag pouch or Gerber tool pouch there.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 7, 2014)

I am curious what your follow on customer service is like? Have you fixed problems with filling orders in a timely manner?


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 7, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I am curious what your follow on customer service is like? Have you fixed problems with filling orders in a timely manner?



Getting better every day. We moved all of our sewing down to Dallas Texas where we can better manage it. Most of the items being ordered now from us are going out pretty quickly. We're having a large batch of uniforms done in Dallas now that will fill any backorders we have and provide us some inventory.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 9, 2015)

We've settled our design for the small chest rig. It can be attached to our plate carrier.


----------

